# upper vs lower abdomen



## lovetocode (Sep 28, 2011)

*CALLING ALL CODERS*

Please allow me to hear your thoughts on the topic of the abdomen.  I want to know all you know about the upper versus the lower abdomen.  Where does the upper abdomen begin and end?  When coding and trying to decide between upper and lower, do you choose based on incision or where surgeon actually worked?  

Thanks in advance for all input and advice.  Anything is better than nothing!!


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Sep 28, 2011)

give us some background on why you need to know?


----------



## ncolbenson (Sep 29, 2011)

For anesthesia we use the following guideline, I am not sure if it applies outside of anesthesia but here it is:

Upper Abdomen: Spleen, pancreas, gallbladder, small intestines, colon to sigmoid
Lower Abdomen: Sigmoid, rectum, uterus, fallopian tubes, bladder and appendix


----------



## lovetocode (Sep 29, 2011)

Always confusion on this subject matter.  I code for anesthesia and it is not always clear if surgeon is in upper or lower abdomen, so I wanted as much info as possible.  Thanks again.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Sep 29, 2011)

ncolbenson said:


> For anesthesia we use the following guideline, I am not sure if it applies outside of anesthesia but here it is:
> 
> Upper Abdomen: Spleen, pancreas, gallbladder, small intestines, colon to sigmoid
> Lower Abdomen: Sigmoid, rectum, uterus, fallopian tubes, bladder and appendix


 
So, what's above the belly button vs what's below the belly button?


----------

